# Welcher Wochentag is der schlimmste?



## creed123 (5. Oktober 2010)

also schreibt einfach ma welcher tag der woch für euch der schlimmste ist 






also bei mir ist es auf jeden fall montag immer viel zu müde (dank pro7 immer sontags nice movies) und dan bekomm ich garnichts auf die reihe 

so jetz ihr ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich: Keiner.
Das kommt immer auf den Tag selbst an... läuft alles beschissen, ist er natürlich schlimm


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Dienstage, also heute z.b. 
10 Stunden Schule T.T


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Keiner.
> Das kommt immer auf den Tag selbst an... läuft alles beschissen, ist er natürlich schlimm


Ist bei mir eigentlich auch so. :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dienstage, also heute z.b.
> 10 Stunden Schule T.T



same here.
dazu in den nachmittagsstunden sport... suckt hart^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

dienstag 
2stunden englisch
2stunden deutsch
1stunde erdkunde
2stunden latein

>_< muss ich mehr sagen?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> same here.
> dazu in den nachmittagsstunden sport... suckt hart^^



uhuhuhu nach den ferien donnerstag in der 11ten & 12ten sport >_<
von 16:30-18:00


----------



## Shaila (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist es ganz klar der Dienstag. Grauenvoller Tag. Das geht soweit, dass ich mir nach Dienstagen immer sage, die Hälfte der Woche ist geschafft.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dienstag
> 2stunden englisch
> 2stunden deutsch
> 1stunde erdkunde
> ...


Ok, Latein...damit hast du mit Abstand den schlimmsten Tag der Woche. Ich hab zum Glück Latein abgewählt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, Latein...damit hast du mit Abstand den schlimmsten Tag der Woche. Ich hab zum Glück Latein abgewählt...



Dito! Fand ich immer neben Erdkunde das grausamste Fach (hab ich btw auch nicht mehr... yay \o/ )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Also so nen richtig schlimmen Tag hab ich nicht ... vielleicht Sonntag, weil am nächsten Tag schon wieder Montag ist v.v


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Montag und vl Dienstag 

2 std chemie ... bääh


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dito! Fand ich immer neben Erdkunde das grausamste Fach (hab ich btw auch nicht mehr... yay \o/ )



erdkunde leistungs kurs 
aber latein ist nur fürs latinum sonst währs ja für die nüsse gewesen


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> same here.
> dazu in den nachmittagsstunden sport... suckt hart^^



genau das selbe  9,10 std turnen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> erdkunde leistungs kurs
> aber latein ist nur fürs latinum sonst währs ja für die nüsse gewesen



oberstufe und noch nicht latinum? biste g8 und hast die prüfung nicht geschafft?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> oberstufe und noch nicht latinum? biste g8 und hast die prüfung nicht geschafft?



nene 10t ist schon oberstufe und ich mach latinum am ende des jahres
hab auch noch keine lks aber musste schon wählen


----------



## Multiverres (5. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar Montag,

immer um 6:00 Uhr aufstehen und bis 16:30 Uhr Schule haben-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nene 10t ist schon oberstufe und ich mach latinum am ende des jahres
> hab auch noch keine lks aber musste schon wählen



achso^^ 
hier ist 10. mittelstufe gewesen, wobei das ja eh wegfällt mittlerweile :S
Und Erdkune LK... Buah, würd ich nie machen, aber wems Spaß macht


----------



## Skatero (5. Oktober 2010)

Logischerweise ist das Montag.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mooooooontags. 
Nicht weil dort die Schule anfängt, sondern weil er einfach shiiiiiiit ist  Etwa 6 oder 8 Stunden, hängt immer von gerader oder ungeraden Woche ab.. Und dann 5 und 6 Sport.. nicht das das schlimm genug wäre , neeeeein. Ich darf mir aussuchen: Bei 6 Stunden, also danach schluss, steh ich mit'm Bus immer im Stau, ist jeden gottverdammten Montag und Freitag so nach der 6 Stunde.. wohlgemerkt ~13.30 Uhr.
Oder ich habe danach Profilgebendes Fach Erdkunde - nein, das Fach ist nicht shclimm, sondern die Lehrkraft, whuaaaa. Wie oft mein Kopf dann den Tisch trifft. :b


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> achso^^
> hier ist 10. mittelstufe gewesen, wobei das ja eh wegfällt mittlerweile :S
> Und Erdkune LK... Buah, würd ich nie machen, aber wems Spaß macht



erdkunde ist voll der win
du musst nur zuhören und weißt alles das ist so geil man muss garnet lernen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> erdkunde ist voll der win
> du musst nur zuhören und weißt alles das ist so geil man muss garnet lernen


Bist bestimmt auf einem "besonderen Gymnasium". 

Aber Mittwochs ist der Tag utner der Woche, den ich am meisten mag, weil ich 2 Stunden Reli hab, 2 Stunden frei hab und alle Hausaufgaben der Woche erledigen kann und dann noch 2 Stunden Gemeinschaftskunde.


----------



## Shaila (5. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt auf einem "besonderen Gymnasium".
> 
> Aber Mittwochs ist der Tag utner der Woche, den ich am meisten mag, weil ich 2 Stunden Reli hab, 2 Stunden frei hab und alle Hausaufgaben der Woche erledigen kann und dann noch 2 Stunden Gemeinschaftskunde.



Same here.

Mittwochs habe ich zwar auch einen langen Tag, aber dafür schöne Stunden, die auch Spaß machen und Pause habe ich auch lange so das ich da vieles erledigen kann.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt auf einem "besonderen Gymnasium".
> 
> Aber Mittwochs ist der Tag utner der Woche, den ich am meisten mag, weil ich 2 Stunden Reli hab, 2 Stunden frei hab und alle Hausaufgaben der Woche erledigen kann und dann noch 2 Stunden Gemeinschaftskunde.



ne nur einfach gut im zuhören und merken dabin ich einfach gut drin klappt leider nur in soziallwissenschaftlichen fächern ...
sonst hätt ich nen mathe lk


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne nur einfach gut im zuhören und merken dabin ich einfach gut drin klappt leider nur in soziallwissenschaftlichen fächern ...
> sonst hätt ich nen mathe lk



Joa, in Mathe ists nur zuhören& verstehen ;D
Aber Mathe LK ist an sich nicht schwer, nur da muss man halt jeden Mist nicht nur anwenden sondern auch herleiten... Bin zwar in keinem, aber die Klausuren sind machbar ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach, wie schön, dass ich schon raus aus der Schule bin. 

(Auch wenns ne schöne Zeit war...)


----------



## Macta (5. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv Montag!
Die beschissensten Lehrer meiner Schule in 9 Std ertragen geht einfach nicht!!!
Ich könnt kotzen, wenn ich nur daran denke


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> erdkunde ist voll der win
> du musst nur zuhören und weißt alles das ist so geil man muss garnet lernen



Geo, und Chemie is beides so easymode. 
Ein Ohr Kopfhoererstoepsel versteckt, mit dem anderen zuhoeren waehrend man herumzeichnet oder kritzelt, und alles mitbekommen ftw!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag
Doppelstunde Mathe beim unfähigsten Lehrer dieser Welt


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Joa, in Mathe ists nur zuhören& *verstehen* ;D



Und da hört es auf...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da hört es auf...



Naja, bei manchen Sachen kommt es noch stärker als sonst auf den Lehrer an. Unser z.b. bringt selbst Sachen wie Integralrechnung gut rüber^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, bei manchen Sachen kommt es noch stärker als sonst auf den Lehrer an. Unser z.b. bringt selbst Sachen wie Integralrechnung gut rüber^^



Ich würde es wahrscheinlich bei keinem Lehrer der Welt verstehen, da für mich Mathe komplett als unlogisch erscheint.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, bei manchen Sachen kommt es noch stärker als sonst auf den Lehrer an. Unser z.b. bringt selbst Sachen wie Integralrechnung gut rüber^^



unser mathe lehrer ist aushilfslehrer .... eig. musik lehrer sehr erbärmlich das ganze


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde es wahrscheinlich bei keinem Lehrer der Welt verstehen, da für mich Mathe komplett als unlogisch erscheint.



War es für mich früher auch, aber wenns !KLICK! macht ists nicht mehr schwer ^^ 
Das Prob ist manchmal eher das Anwenden auf bestimmt Sachen^^
Siehe Ableiten. Wenn da der Crap mit Produktregel kommt übersieht man das manchmal, bzw erkennts einfach nicht :S


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> War es für mich früher auch, aber wenns !KLICK! macht ists nicht mehr schwer ^^
> Das Prob ist manchmal eher das Anwenden auf bestimmt Sachen^^
> Siehe Ableiten. Wenn da der Crap mit Produktregel kommt übersieht man das manchmal, bzw erkennts einfach nicht :S



Ich versuch das gar nicht erst. Solange ich Mathe irgendwie über die Runden komme... nachher werde ich den sch**** eh nie wieder anwenden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...] nachher werde ich den sch**** eh nie wieder anwenden.



wie 80% von dem zeug, was man in der schule lernt :\


----------



## Sunyo (5. Oktober 2010)

Finde jeden Wochentag grundsätzlich nicht berauschend. Am liebsten ist mir immer noch Freitag + Wochenende! 
Aber sonst würde ich Montag sagen, da mit diesem Tag das Wochenende vorbei ist.


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2010)

Montag bis Mittwoch - jeden Tag 5:30 aufstehen, 18:00 Uhr heimkommen. 
Donnerstag und Freitag komm ich schon um ca. 16:15 heim, yay!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Hm... also die Läden haben hier jeden Tag 24 Stunden geöffnet, wann ich arbeite, suche ich mir selbst aus und ich kann jeden Tag ausschlafen und jede Nacht durchzocken... schwer zu sagen. Welcher Tag ist heute überhaupt?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hm... also die Läden haben hier jeden Tag 24 Stunden geöffnet, wann ich arbeite, suche ich mir selbst aus und ich kann jeden Tag ausschlafen und jede Nacht durchzocken... schwer zu sagen. Welcher Tag ist heute überhaupt?



ist das legal ?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Oktober 2010)

am meisten hasse ich montage... mit nem kater arbeiten gehn is einfach doof


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ist das legal ?



Jau. Ich liebe meinen Job.


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hm... also die Läden haben hier jeden Tag 24 Stunden geöffnet



Das ist aber auch nicht in ganz England der Fall. Ich habe Verwandtschaft in Rugby, in der Nähe von Birmingham. Und da stand ich an manchen Tagen und ab gewissen Uhrzeiten definitiv vor geschlossenen Türen.


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Dienstag, weil, keine Ahnung.

Montag kann man noch ganz gut aufstehen, weil man ausgeschlafen ist und Dienstag ist man Hunde muede, besonders weil man sich auf nichts freuen kann. Die Woche hat erst angefangen und es stehen noch 3 Tage im Sicht, von daher Dienstag weil da nie was passiert. 

Mittwoch ist schon wieder gut, weil ich frueher Schule aus habe morgen.


PS: Amerika haben die Geschaefte auch teilweise rund um die Uhr offen, zumindestens die meisten Supermaerkte und Tankstellen.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Oktober 2010)

Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag ... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Diese Tage finde ich nur "schön", wenn ich Urlaub habe.


----------



## Ennia (6. Oktober 2010)

Montag.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist verschieden, kommt frauf an, was nach der Arbeit immer noch so anliegt - heut abend gehts zum Italiener, das ist also n guter Tag :-) Morgen Abend ist WoW angesagt, also auch gut, am Samstag droht Gartenarbeit, also eher schlimm usw


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2010)

"Boah, war der Tag heut scheiße!"

"Na? Wieder nen gebrauchten erwischt?"


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2010)

Montag ist grundsätzlich schon recht übel, aber seit eh und je war bei mir der schlimmste Tag der Woche immer der Dienstag. Warum? Man kanns drehn und wenden wie man will: Dienstags läuft einfach gar nix! Keine Parties, keine Hobbies, keine Filme, keine Konzerte, keine Musicals, keine vollen Bars/Pubs, einfach nichts. Oben drein dauerts bis zum Wochenende noch ewig und der Wochenend-Zauber vom Montag, an dem man in Gedanken eh noch im Wochenende war, ist völlig verflogen.

Daher stimme ich für den Dienstag als übelsten Tag der Woche.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Montag kann man noch ganz gut aufstehen, weil man ausgeschlafen ist und Dienstag ist man Hunde muede, besonders weil man sich auf nichts freuen kann. Die Woche hat erst angefangen und es stehen noch 3 Tage im Sicht,




seh ich ziemlich ähnlich...montags bin ich noch ausgeschlafen vom we,aber dienstag beginnt das leiden,da ich immer viel zu spät schlafen gehe und dagegen sehr früh aufstehen muss...wahlweise gehts mir auch mittwoch und donnerstag morgen dreckig...udn freitag ist mir alles egal,da ich nur halben tag arbeiten muss und dann we habe..
also ich schwanke so zwischen di,mi und do...wobei halt di am härtesten ist weil die woche da noch jung ist...


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Montag oder Dienstag  Montags bin ich immernoch verkatert und Dienstag´s denk ich iwie immer es ist schon Mittwoch und bin dann immer innerlich entsetzt, das es doch erst Dienstag ist...
Mittwoch und Donnerstag gehen so. Da muss ich mich nur etwas zusammen reissen, dann sind die auch vorüber...
Bester Tag, definitiv der Freitag  ... Nur bis 13 Uhr und das komplette WE steht noch bevor! Samstag ist immer mein Einkauftag und ich hasse es einkaufen zu gehen   Deswegen kommt der Tag auch nicht so gut weg, wie der Freitag.
Sonntag ist auch doof. Die komplette Mo- Fr Truppe steht schon wieder vor der Tür und klopft an...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hm... also die Läden haben hier jeden Tag 24 Stunden geöffnet, wann ich arbeite, suche ich mir selbst aus und ich kann jeden Tag ausschlafen und jede Nacht durchzocken... schwer zu sagen. Welcher Tag ist heute überhaupt?



Bewegst du dich auch mal aus dem Haus? xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bewegst du dich auch mal aus dem Haus? xD



Mehr, als Du ahnst.  Gibt nichts Schöneres, als mit dem Laptop im Grünen zu sitzen, um mich herum nichts als Landschaft und alle drei Kilometer mal ein Schaf und dort meine Texte zu schreiben.


----------



## Zangor (6. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag abend und Montag morgen


----------



## zokkae (6. Oktober 2010)

eindeutig, zweideutig --> montach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man bin ik muede heut ....


----------



## Dweencore (6. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch ist dieses Jahr wieder scheisse, blöder Stundenplan und Müde bin ich wegen den Vorabend Programm auf Pro7 auch immer


----------



## Seph018 (6. Oktober 2010)

In der Tat Dienstag. Rein psychologisch gesehen, wie bereits einige sagten, und aus persönlicher Sicht kommt noch dazu, dass ich da die schlimmsten Fächer habe, und dann noch so viele. Unkewl


----------



## Breakyou (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann jetzt keinen Tag nennen der mir ständig auf den Sack geht.
Aber wich einen Wahlen müsste dann wärs der Donnterstag.
Von 7.50-15.30 Schule,davon 2 Stunden Latein und 2 Stunden Mathe.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse jeden Tag der Woche, auser Caturday


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch. Kann nie, aber auch wirklich nie aufstehen und bin, egal wieviel Schlaf ich bekomme, total verballert und müde und bekomm nichts auf die Reihe.

Dienstag ist auch stressig teilweise wegen 10 Stunden, aber da 7./8. Darstellendes Spiel und 9./10. Rudern ist ist das auch nicht so schlimm, da ich beide Fächer sehr entspannend finde, besonders Rudern, wo man einfach super abschalten kann. 
Bester Tag ist Donnerstag da ich derzeit immer zur Dritten habe und nach der Vierten Schluss  ansonsten halt 1.-4., was auch nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag, da muss ich immer am längsten arbeiten weil wir da zu zweit anstelle zu sechst sind.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dienstage, also heute z.b.
> 10 Stunden Schule T.T



Uäch. Das kenn ich von früher. Das war bei mir der Mittwoch.

6 Stunden vormittags, also von 8-13 Uhr, davon eine Doppelstunde Mathe. Dann eine Dreiviertelstunde Pause, in der man runter in die Schulkantine gehetzt ist, um eine Viertelstunde anzustehen, 10 Minuten sein essen runterzuschlingen, auf die Toilette zu gehen und eine zu rauchen, bevor es um viertel vor 2 wieder los ging bis 17 Uhr. Und ich hatte immer: 8. Stunde Bio-LK, 9. Stunde Englisch-LK, 10. Stunde Religion (o.O) und 11. Stunde Geschichte oder Erdkunde, war vom Halbjahr abhängig. Furchtbar.


Mittlerweile ist es unterschiedlich. Meistens die ersten beiden Tage, wenn ich Frühschicht hab. Dann darf ich um halb 5 in der Früh aufstehen und um 6 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten. Am schönsten ist es, wenn man vorher Spätschicht oder zumindest 11-Uhr-Schicht hatte. Man steht um 9 oder so gechillt auf, hat seine Ruhe und fängt eben mal an zu arbeiten. Und bei der Spätschicht verschiebt sich das natürlich noch weiter hinter. Den Rhythmus auf Frühschicht umzustellen, ist für mich das Schlimmste. Und da ist es egal, ob der erste Frühschichttag Montag, Mittwoch, Samstag oder Heiligabend ist (hatte ich letztes Jahr ^^) - An diesen Tagen bin ich so am Sack, das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Letztes Jahr Heiligabend war's schön, bin am 23. noch Spätschicht gefahren (die "frühere" Spätschicht bis 22:00) und hab am nächsten Tag um 7:30 Dienstbeginn gehabt, musste also ungefähr um 7 da sein. Kam nach Hause, hab mich ins Bett gelegt und erstmal Mittagsschläfchen gehalten - bis abends um 8 (war ja erst um halb 6 oder so daheim). Joah, Weihnachten gab's letztes Jahr erst am 25.


----------



## pampam (6. Oktober 2010)

Dienstag.
Weil ich Montags nur 7Std. Schule hab (bin Azubi) und am Dienstag kann man sich auf garnichts freuen. Wochenende ist noch so weit weg, während man Montags eher an das letzte Wochenende denkt.
Aber der nächste Dienstag ist gut, da werd ich 18 und hab frei


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Den Rhythmus auf Frühschicht umzustellen, ist für mich das Schlimmste. Und da ist es egal, ob der erste Frühschichttag Montag, Mittwoch, Samstag oder Heiligabend ist (hatte ich letztes Jahr ^^) - An diesen Tagen bin ich so am Sack, das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Letztes Jahr Heiligabend war's schön, bin am 23. noch Spätschicht gefahren (die "frühere" Spätschicht bis 22:00) und hab am nächsten Tag um 7:30 Dienstbeginn gehabt, musste also ungefähr um 7 da sein. Kam nach Hause, hab mich ins Bett gelegt und erstmal Mittagsschläfchen gehalten - bis abends um 8 (war ja erst um halb 6 oder so daheim). Joah, Weihnachten gab's letztes Jahr erst am 25.




boah,ich beschwer mich nie wieder über meine arbeitszeiten...


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. Oktober 2010)

Montag.. Wochenende vorbei und es dauert wieder 4 Tage (Habe Freitag frei :O) bis das nächste anfängt.


----------



## Perkone (7. Oktober 2010)

Montag, knapp gefolgt von Dienstag.... Montag ist ja eh klar, WE ist aus. Dienstag is so n Tag der einfach nur runterzieht.


----------



## Alion (7. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag!
Man hat schon 3 Tage gearbeitet muss sich aber am Freitag nochmals aus dem Bett quälen. Und das Wochenende ist noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> boah,ich beschwer mich nie wieder über meine arbeitszeiten...



Die Leute suchen sich halt nicht aus, wann sie umfallen, hinfallen oder akut krank werden


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Weile im Hotel gejobbt, da ist das ähnlich mies. Feiertage und Wochenenden interessieren eh keinen und wenn man dann 'ne Veranstaltung bis ~3-4 Uhr hat und man am nächsten morgen zum Frühstück (um 5:40 Uhr) wieder da sein muss ist das auch absolut nicht lustig.. passiert aber eigentlich nur wenn jemand ausfällt, sonst sollte man sich Gedanken machen ob der Dienstplan wirklich so sinnvoll ist. ^^


----------



## Tyro (7. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig der Dienstag, morgens um 7.15 Uhr ausm Haus, bis 15.30 Uhr Schule, dann noch von 16 Uhr bis 18 Uhr arbeiten (Hausaufgabenbetreung von Grundschul-/Mittelstunfenkinder) und dann wenn ich um 18.30 Uhr zu Hause bin muss ich noch schön jede Menge Hausaufgaben machen!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Weile im Hotel gejobbt, da ist das ähnlich mies. Feiertage und Wochenenden interessieren eh keinen und wenn man dann 'ne Veranstaltung bis ~3-4 Uhr hat und man am nächsten morgen zum Frühstück (um 5:40 Uhr) wieder da sein muss ist das auch absolut nicht lustig.. passiert aber eigentlich nur wenn jemand ausfällt, sonst sollte man sich Gedanken machen ob der Dienstplan wirklich so sinnvoll ist. ^^



Joah, gibt's bei uns auch ab und zu, wenn eben jemand ausfällt. Anrufe morgens um 5, ob man doch bitte um 6:30 zum Dienst erscheinen möge, weil jemand krank ist, obwohl man vorher bis 00 Uhr gearbeitet hat und um ca. halb 2 nachts zu Hause ankam... Im FSJ damals hieß es dann nicht "Könntest du eventuell" sondern: "Schaff dich bei", sinngemäß zumindest. Ist aber eher die Seltenheit. Und ich beschwer mich auch nicht, ich liebe meine Arbeit. Aber manchmal ist es halt kein Zuckerschlecken..
Was ich auch hasse, sind mehrere Nachtschichten hintereinander. Man legt sich, wenn man Glück hat, zwischen 11 und 12 nachts ins Bett, wird um spätestens 3 rausgeschmissen, kommt um halb 5 dann wieder zum schlafen und spätestens um halb 7 weckt einen die Tagschicht. Einmal - kein Problem, da mangelt's nicht so an Schlaf. Mehrere hintereinander? Alptraum. Am Wochenende natürlich noch weniger Schlaf, da einige dann meinen, sie müssten Saufen bis der Arzt kommt - oder eben der Rettungsdienst. Aber unter der Woche fragt man sich manchmal auch, ob das hätte sein müssen - Ich bin nachts um halb 3 mal rausgefahren wegen einem Magen-Darm-Infekt... Bei einem Kind, das nur noch speit, oder einer älteren Person, die sowieso zu Dehydrierung neigt, hätte ich das verstanden - nicht aber bei einer ansonsten kerngesunden Mittzwanzigerin, deren Freund/Mann/Lebensgefährte/was auch immer sie sogar noch hätte ins Krankenhaus oder später zum Arzt fahren können. Und ja, solche Tage hasse ich. Auch wenn ich freundlich zu den Patienten bin, lästert man hinterher mit dem Kollegen oder der Kollegin. Wird dir im Hotel nicht anders gegangen sein ^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Weile im Hotel gejobbt, da ist das ähnlich mies. Feiertage und Wochenenden interessieren eh keinen und wenn man dann 'ne Veranstaltung bis ~3-4 Uhr hat und man am nächsten morgen zum Frühstück (um 5:40 Uhr) wieder da sein muss ist das auch absolut nicht lustig.. passiert aber eigentlich nur wenn jemand ausfällt, sonst sollte man sich Gedanken machen ob der Dienstplan wirklich so sinnvoll ist. ^^



hab auch mal in nem hotel gearbeitet... manchmal 13 tage am stück am ackern, einen tag frei und dann wider 8 tage arbeiten-.-

sowas is echt nemmer schön

hab deshalb dann auch nach 3 monaten den hut genommn



ich arbeite um zu leben und lebe net um zu arbeiten...


----------



## Landerson (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss fast sagen das Sonntag der schlimmste Tag der Woche ist. Das Wochenende ist vorbei und du weisst ganz genau das du am Montag wieder ran musst.
"Wassss? 154 neue Emails zu bearbeiten??????"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ich muss fast sagen das Sonntag der schlimmste Tag der Woche ist. Das Wochenende ist vorbei und du weisst ganz genau das du am Montag wieder ran musst.
> "Wassss? 154 neue Emails zu bearbeiten??????"



/dickes Sign. Muss zwar nicht Mails bearbeiten, aber auf 12 hyperaktive Kinder aufpasssen ...


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Oktober 2010)

Montag..... da geht die Scheiße wieder von neuem los-.-


----------



## Kooki (7. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ich muss fast sagen das Sonntag der schlimmste Tag der Woche ist. Das Wochenende ist vorbei und du weisst ganz genau das du am Montag wieder ran musst.
> "Wassss? 154 neue Emails zu bearbeiten??????"




Dann ist es aber nicht Sonntag sondern Montag	btw.  Nichts gegen Sonntag!!! 


Ich hasse den Dienstag, WE weit weg, keine ausrede für die Müdigkeit  (Montag ---> hartes WE!!)  

Sooo Long


----------



## Landerson (7. Oktober 2010)

Du hast schon recht aber der Sonntag ist einfach zu stark mit Montag verknuepft und als ich juenger war war dann noch der Kater from Samstag der den ganzen Sonntag gebarucht hat zu verschwinden .
Ausserdem habe ich es in Deutschland gehasst das Sonntags alle Laeden zu sind...

Habe ich wohl so mit nach America genommen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigmea (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich Montags wieder arbeite, habe ich immer noch gute Laune vom Wochenende, doch Dienstags ist schon immer irgendwie der nervigste Tag gewesen.

Dort kommt es mir immer vor, als würde die Zeit langsamer vergehen und alle Menschen während Dienstags chronisch verschlafen und schlecht gelaunt.

Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich finde Montags ist zum Arbeiten der beste Tag. ^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2010)

Am Montag muss ich vor 6:00 aufstehen und dann habe ich bis etwa 17:00 Schule. Bis zur Schule muss ich immer ca. 30 Minuten Zug fahren.
Etwa um 18:00 bin ich zu Hause und um 19:00 muss ich wieder los ins Kung Fu und bin etwa um 23:00 zu Hause. Kung Fu wäre ja schon toll, aber nicht am Montag. :/

Ausserdem ist am Montag das Wochenende fertig.


----------



## moehrewinger (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2010)

SONNTAG!

Man hockt zuhause rum und langweilt sich. Kein Geschäft hat offen und man kann nichts mit sich anfangen. Im TV läuft nur Mist und die Freunde liegen zuhause und schlafen ihren Rausch aus. Öde.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> SONNTAG!
> 
> Man hockt zuhause rum und langweilt sich. Kein Geschäft hat offen und man kann nichts mit sich anfangen. Im TV läuft nur Mist und die Freunde liegen zuhause und schlafen ihren Rausch aus. Öde.



Du brauchst ein Hobby. Kauf dir doch das Buch "Garantiert Zeichnen lernen".

*grins*


----------



## Soramac (8. Oktober 2010)

Oder: ''Jetzt Chinesisch lernen ganz einfach''

(:


----------



## Tionn (9. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Es gibt Tage, die fangen schwach an und lassen dann stark nach. Montage gehören definitiv dazu. Zuerst pendelt man in überfüllten Zügen zur Arbeit oder Schule, zieht sich dann im Büro einen dünnen Kaffee aus dem Automaten oder holt sich einen Snack am Kiosk der Schule, um gleich hernach den ersten cholerischen Anfall des Chefs oder Lehrers zu erleben – gefolgt von Terminen, Telefonaten und E-Mail-Terror in der Arbeit oder Prüfungen in der Schule. Na, danke.[/font]


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Oktober 2010)

Jeder Tag von MO - DO ist eine Qual!


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Hobby. Kauf dir doch das Buch "Garantiert Zeichnen lernen".
> 
> *grins*



Soll das eine Anspielung auf irgendwas sein?

Ich kenne das Buch nämlich, aber es ist eher etwas für Anfänger, die sich nie richtig an das Thema herangewagt haben. Ich zeichne seit meiner Kindheit und das regelmäßig. Das Geld sollte man eher in vernünftige Materialien investieren.

Eigentlich habe ich viele Hobbies, denen ich aber auch unter der Woche nachgehe. Sonntage sind einfach langweilig, weil die Welt still zu stehen scheint. 
Man kann nicht einfach los gehen und nach einem neuen Buch schauen oder sich Zutaten kaufen, um etwas Schönes zu kochen.


----------



## WackoJacko (10. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv der Montag. Daran gibts für mich nichts zu rütteln.

Vote 4 monday as a free day!


----------



## Death the Kid (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt,ich finde 2 Stunden Sport am Nachmittag
sind nicht wirklich schlimm.
Ich habe am Mittwoch auch 10 Stunden davon die letzen 2 Sport,aber 
der Mittwoch ist für mich immer noch der okay.

Ich kann den Donnerstag nicht ab,da stellt sich bei mir immer eine
negative Einstellung ein,obwohl mir die Wochentage grundsätzlich
egal sind.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2010)

Montage sind bei mir immer grauenvoll, 2 Stunden Musik, 1 Stunde Mathe und dann von halb 5 bis 6 Uhr Sport -.-, das suckt!


----------



## Chakalaker (13. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig Montag...
Nicht nur weil es der erste Tag der Woche ist sondern, weil ich 8 Stunden habe und davon 4 Stunden Mathe mit einer *piiiieeeepzz* Lehrerin sind...
Mathe=Fail


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2010)

uhh chaka, du tust mir echt Leid, Mathe ist genauso mein Hassfach, aber wieso hast du denn 4 Stunden aufeinmal Mathe oO Kenn eig nur Doppelstunden.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Jeder Tag von MO - DO ist eine Qual!



Montag bis Freitag! 

Montag= Kochen = über Mittag Schule 
Dienstag = 13.40 -15.20 Mathe
Mittwoch geht so
Donnerstag = 7.10 - 8.50 Sport
Freitag - 8.50 - 9.40 Musik & 10.00 - 11.40 Bildernisches Gestalten. 16.25-17.15 Informatik


----------



## Chakalaker (13. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> uhh chaka, du tust mir echt Leid, Mathe ist genauso mein Hassfach, aber wieso hast du denn 4 Stunden aufeinmal Mathe oO Kenn eig nur Doppelstunden.




Unser Stundenplan ist nicht der Beste..^^


----------



## Düstermond (14. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag, denn da muss ich den ganzen Tag dran denken, dass ja morgen schon wieder Montag ist und die ganze scheiss Woche von vorne los geht


----------



## Dominau (14. Oktober 2010)

Mittwochs.
Bis um 13:00 Uhr Schule.. Yay.
oohhh wait, arbeiten :/

Dienstags.
Bis 13:45 Schule, 1 Stunde Pause, 2 Stunden Sport. :/


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Oktober 2010)

Montag und Freitag sind für mich die Schlimmsten Tage. 

Montag: Komm ich vom WE
Freitag. Geh ich ins WE

An den beiden Tagen kann man keine Leistung von mir Erwarten


----------



## Thoor (16. Oktober 2010)

Scheisstag, Scheisstag, Scheisstag, Scheisstag, Scheisstag, Samstag, Sonntag.

Komisch, bei mir fängt jeder Wochentag mit S an :s


----------



## skyline930 (16. Oktober 2010)

Montag - Immer scheiße nachm WE 
Donnerstag - 11 Stunden bis auf eine Mittagspause durchgehend Unterricht. 

edit:
Thoor LOOOOOL


----------

